# My Attempt of Slide Projector Tree Images



## zombiegrrl (Jul 18, 2008)

how cool is that! Great idea.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*projection*

great idea. Love the skull projection on the tree. Looks like it's coming alive.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow that looks great. I just wish we had a tree with real leaves. Are you projecting from the roof?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

On another note, won't you please post pictures of your cemetery, it looks awesome as well.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Well Thanks for all the great feedback! Here are some images of the yard. The projector was actually mounted on the pole to our basketball net lol


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

We made this guy into a Flying crank Skeleton, Borrowed the idea from vilethings.com


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, I like the skull as well. Pictures are great.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

one thing I forgot to mention, the use of black paint is a must. Trying marker or any other medium will cause light to show through and wash out the image


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks, your pictures are fantastic.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Where did you get that fence material?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Incredible slides. What a fantastic idea!!!!!!! Awesome graveyard too. I love the "*I'm with stupid*" tombstone next to the "*stupid*" tombstone. LOL!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Attain said:


> Where did you get that fence material?


The fence was made from products I bought from Menards. Its simply the green steel fence posts/stakes that you pound into the ground and the wood and wire fencing material you use as a quick retaining fence. I wish I had the proper terms for these materials  

We painted the green posts black and topped them with the skulls, then used a saw to vary the length of the wood fence boards just for effect, then distressed them with black spray paint, old cloth, webbing and I think spanish moss.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Terra said:


> Incredible slides. What a fantastic idea!!!!!!! Awesome graveyard too. I love the "*I'm with stupid*" tombstone next to the "*stupid*" tombstone. LOL!


lol thanks Terra, the others say "Sue I. Cidal, U. R. Here, and Here Lies Last Years Trick or Treater". 

Actually this year we are thinking of doing away from them as our Yard Haunt is getting more realistic in design. Been moving towards the more serious creepy side of haunting and away from the cute/funny stuff. :-/

We're probably gonna make more 3 dementional tomb stones like the obilisk 

the project we are currently working on is a larger spider (on the roof)wrapping a trick or treater in its web. We are attempting to find a child doll about 4 yrs old. The doll will be placed in webbing and spinning on a rotisserie motor to simulate him being spun around as he is being cocooned. He'll be clutching a little orange pumkin candy bucket and bits of hard candy will be stuck here and there throughout the web around him! lol 

I hope we can pull it off, it'll be funny to say the least


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HA HA HAAA! I love your idea. I'm cracking up just thinking about. You've got my sense of humor.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Well Terra, Whats really funny is I'm in Omaha and will be spending the weekend in KC , prolly around the 4th or 18th of October. I see thats where ya reside in yer Bio.

My Co-Haunter buddy and I love the Worlds of Fun Haunted houses and we were concidering trying to visit the Big ones in KC too ie: The Beast and the other one, its name escapes me.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The Edge... Went last year to both of the houses and World's of Fun. Hubby and I both think that World's of Fun was outstanding! We try to fly out to Halloween Horror Nights as often as we can and last years' World's of Fun did a great job and one of the houses was better then Universal's. 

The Beast and The Edge were good. They were almost too dark though. Half of the time I was blind as a bat. But, they had some really good scares. The slide at the end is something else. Wear dirty clothes and certainly get the tickets early. I think that if you do, you get to cut to the head of the line.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Gah! Dark and slides and me dont mix...messed up my foot a few years ago so on the inside it resembles a Hellraiser contraption with all the metal, screws, and cadaver bone material in there. Makes it hard to walk at times.

Still ain't stoppin from doing the Worlds of fun though! 

There is a Haunt in Omaha called Mystery Manor, its pretty well done has a great Peppers ghost act in the beginning and a slide at the end, but they let injury proned weenies like me bypass it. Dunno if you would concider it worth a trip to Omaha to see, but we have quite a few haunts here. one in particular called Scary Acres has a haunted castle, a haunted camp grounds/trail, a haunted mansion and a Cornfield maze and about 6 huge bon fires you can sit around and do the marshmellow/hot dog thing. its like $24 per person to enter, but for 4 attractions its not to bad, they got concessions too. There is always about a minimum of 6 Haunts going on here this time of year. Some are just too darned expensive for what you get though


----------



## Desmodus (Nov 3, 2003)

Nice work!
One question though. By "assitate", would I be correct in assuming you meant "acetate" ? 
This stuff ? --> Acetate - BLICK art materials


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

That looks great! really neat idea!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Desmodus said:


> Nice work!
> One question though. By "assitate", would I be correct in assuming you meant "acetate" ?
> This stuff ? --> Acetate - BLICK art materials



yes, oddly I googled it and it didnt correct my spelling as I hoped >.<


----------



## odiebenny (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi

Do you mind posting some photos of the machine and the paper you projected? I am having trouble understanding the tutorial. I love the effect though. Amazing, but I am not understanding the instructions and am having trouble picturing the process.

Thanks


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Sure thing Odiebenny, I'll have to break out the good'ol digital camera. 

The slide projector I picked up for $20 at a local thrift store and the "acetate" is just a clear sheet of plastic I cut into small 1 1/2ish" inch squares (size of a normal slide), and painted with black paint. Any clear plastic will do. You just have to be careful its not to close to the light bulb so it wont melt .

To produce the image you can either print something you find on the web and shrink/enlarge it to the size of a slide. Or draw a picture you like, but make it small enough to fit within the plastic squares you cut out. 

Then you place the acetate square over the image, tape the corners in place if you need. Paint the outline of yer image on the plastic square with a fine artists brush and the black paint . Now fill the rest of the dead space around your image with black paint. Sometimes the thicker the better so no light shows through the black parts. 

If you look at my pics the whole slide was blackened except for the skull. 

Remove the paper picture underneath the acetate as well as the tape after it dries and yer ready to project it.

After you get the image projected into the tree you just have to focus the lens on the front of the projector. Because of the way the mirror in my projector works I had to insert the image upside down to get it right side up in the tree....silly thing 

I hope this explains this more clearly to you in the mean time.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

AAARGGH! might be a while before I can post any pics of the projector rig. My Co-Haunter became ill and had 2 kidney stones removed today, one was 12 milimeters in diameter and the other 8 mil. 

The rig is in a tote at his place so I have to wait for him to recover and come home. :-/


----------



## odiebenny (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh my. I hope you feel better soon. Thank you for what you have done already. I'm just very impressed and would like to see a photo of the rig (I'm picturing it's one of those old-school projector beds with the arm and bulb light at the top, but not sure) but it's not a high priority. If you can do it sometime in the future, great. If not, no worries. Take care of yourself. Thanks again.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Actually, our projector is square with a removable housing over a circular area where the canister would sit with your slides in it. We dont have the canister so its kinda empty in there. We just kinda place the acetate slide in front of the lense is all. Really any slide projector would work, its just a matter of fitting the acetate slide in front of the lense where a regular slide would go.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks stunning! I like how cheap and easy this is. Really goes to show how bigger is almost always better. I can just imagine projecting that skull from the house and then no one sees it until they are heading back down the sidewalk on their way back to their parents... kind of a last big parting shot! Good job...


----------

